# im looking for a puppy!



## heather and rebel (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm looking for a female german shepard puppy black in tan colored i like to find one thats 6 weeks but no older then 4 months i have a male solid black with white patch on chest. and if anyone whats to talk about german shepards just send me message


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

*German Shepherd*

Welcome to you and good luck in your search


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Puppies shouldn't be leaving their mom's ANY sooner than 8 weeks unless there is some extreme circumstance (ie mom dies, regects them, etc). Between 6 and 8 weeks provides some very important socialization and manners.

Run far away from anyone trying to sell you a dog younger than 8 weeks.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Welcome.
Please don't get a pup any younger than 8 weeks.Most, if not all states the breeders are required to keep them till 8 weeks and can't sell before that.
Also, the correct spelling is SHEPHERD.What are your plans with your dogs? Do you plan to show or work them or are they companions?
Good Luck in your search .


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

good luck in your search. 

Keep in mind that puppies should not leave their litter before 8 weeks as they learn valuable skills in biting, socialization, and much more from their mom and littermates.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Totally agree with everyone else. I personally do not let any of my puppies go until they are 8 weeks of age, no sooner than that.


----------



## Clay (Apr 2, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> good luck in your search.
> 
> Keep in mind that puppies should not leave their litter before 8 weeks as they learn valuable skills in biting, socialization, and much more from their mom and littermates.


As DJEtzel said about learned skills, if mine learned any more biting skills, I would be in trouble!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I got Jake two weeks ago from Fairhope Al, he was 9 weeks....the breeder has 3 left from a litter of 7.


----------

